# All-Clad, Difference in series, also Calphalon Tri-Ply..



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

need a couple of new pans, a small 10" omelet/fry pan being one of them, 

What are the differences in the all-clad series? and will I really "notice" them? I'm looking for stainless not non-stick, I have a non-stick for eggs and omelets already. 

Also, how is say, the All-Clad Stainless compared to the Calphalon Tri-Ply? I have a 5qt saute pan (impulse buy with a 20% off coupon at Linens and Things) and I do like it...but its about the best pan I have right now, so I don't have anything to compare it to. 

It seems to be made up the same materials as all-clad stainless, the tri-ply construction, but I figured I'd ask the experts as you guys here seem to buy things not just based on name.  

thanks in advance. I don't mind spending the dough on all-clad copper core, if its worth it.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The difference between All-Clad's two layer series is the presence or absence of a treatment on the outer aluminum layer which turns it black. It's almost entirely appearance, making no significant difference in performance.

The difference between the triple layer pans and the double layer pans is a layer of copper between the exterior aluminum shell and stainless insert. Copper is a better conductor than aluminum, and consequently distributes the heat more evenly to the stainless -- which does the actual cooking. However, as a practical matter, the copper does very little other than add weight and price and the double layer pans are just as good. 

All of these are extremely high quality and high performing and that you can't go wrong with any of them -- as long as you can handle the weight.

Enjoy!
BDL


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks, just went to Bed Bath and Beyond at lunch and saw the Calphalon tri-plys were on sale, 10" was 39$ + a -10 coupon so I saw that and picked up the 10 and 12" tri-ply stainless as I'm real happy with my same series 5qt saute.

It's not all-clad, but I'm not [insert good chef name here]

75$ for the 12" regular price 100.

here is the try-ply description

http://www.calphalon.com/calphalon/c...Id=CLCat100295

Tri-Ply Stainless combines the beauty of stainless steel with the superior performance of aluminum. Interior and exterior layers of surgical-quality stainless steel surround an inner core of highly-conductive, heavy-gauge aluminum. The aluminum core is not only on the bottom of the pan, but continues up the sides of the pan to spread heat evenly and respond to temperature changes quickly. The softly brushed, stainless interior provides clear visual clues when cooking and naturally masks signs of wear. And the mirror-polished exterior provides the brilliant look stainless lovers admire. Our ergonomic Cool V handle design provides superior balance and feel, and vents heat away from long handles, keeping them touchably cool on the stove-top. Domed, tempered glass covers let you monitor cooking at a glance, and they recirculate moisture and nutrients back into food.


----------

